# MFS Tools copy/expand in one command



## audioxcel (Dec 1, 2017)

Can someone please tell me what the command is to copy/expand in one line with MFS Tools 3.2 when upgrading a HDD for the Roamio. I don't want to do the simple pull and replace because I am trying to save my recordings and one pass searches.

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can save the shows and passes with KMTTG to your computer. Restore the passes as well. 

MFSTools 3.2 is limited to 4 TB to expand.

Why did you make a new thread when you should post this on the MFSTools thread?


----------



## audioxcel (Dec 1, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> You can save the shows and passes with KMTTG to your computer. Restore the passes as well.
> 
> MFSTools 3.2 is limited to 4 TB to expand.
> 
> Why did you make a new thread when you should post this on the MFSTools thread?


Hmmmm... I guess I could have added another post to the MFSTools thread. I searched it and did not find an answer. While waiting, I did a Google search and found this: " mfstool copy -ai /dev/sda /dev/sdb " in the MFSTools thread. Is this the correct command?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes as long as sda is the source drive and sdb is your target drive.


----------



## audioxcel (Dec 1, 2017)

jmbach said:


> Yes as long as sda is the source drive and sdb is your target drive.


A friend who is Linux savy helped me do the clone. It took her about 15 minutes to get the transfer running and it went off without a hitch. She downloaded the ISO to a flash drive because the CD I had created did not work (probably my error). We used 2 sata / USB enclosures with my HP laptop; they showed up as sdc and sdd. The transfer took just over 2 hours at 12 Mbps over USB 2.0 and saved all of my recordings (about 15 HD hours), wish lists, one passes and the cable card pairing. I now have 477 hours of HD space. 

This went really great and I was surprised at how easy it was for someone who knows what they are doing. The steps were fairly easy for her to execute. I had spent 2 weeks searching for how to do this and read so many different methods that I was overwhelmed. I hope to write a "windows PC how to for dummies" this week with the help of my friend.

Thanks to those who wrote the program.


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

audioxcel said:


> A friend who is Linux savy helped me do the clone. It took her about 15 minutes to get the transfer running and it went off without a hitch. She downloaded the ISO to a flash drive because the CD I had created did not work (probably my error). We used 2 sata / USB enclosures with my HP laptop; they showed up as sdc and sdd. The transfer took just over 2 hours at 12 Mbps over USB 2.0 and saved all of my recordings (about 15 HD hours), wish lists, one passes and the cable card pairing. I now have 477 hours of HD space.
> 
> This went really great and I was surprised at how easy it was for someone who knows what they are doing. The steps were fairly easy for her to execute. I had spent 2 weeks searching for how to do this and read so many different methods that I was overwhelmed. I hope to write a "windows PC how to for dummies" this week with the help of my friend.
> 
> Thanks to those who wrote the program.


Did you ever write the procedure mentioned? Thanks


----------

